# Motorcycle Riders post up



## Matt L (Mar 11, 2017)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Bill Lins (Mar 11, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm in the "former rider" category...




Edit: that's me on the right, '72 FX.


----------



## RayverInColorado (Mar 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## rpbrown (Mar 14, 2017)

Here is mine, at least for now. Almost time for a new one.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Mar 14, 2017)

16 HD SG here....


----------



## Matt L (Mar 14, 2017)

Good looking rides men.  I've owned many bikes over the last 40 years. RD-400, H2-750 triple, Z1r-1000, ELR-1000, GS's and GSXR's. My one and only HD was a 77 XLCR which was stolen in 1981 from 29 Palms Ca. It probably found it's way to some Vagos member and was never recovered.


----------



## creaux71 (Mar 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Thomas Stright (Mar 20, 2017)

My 16 SG....


----------



## Keith C (Mar 21, 2017)

My current main ride.  I am also an MSF RiderCoach working as an Instructor with the PA Motorcycle Safety Program. I just love bringing new riders into the obsession.


----------

